# New (relatively) to martial arts. Need help.



## mysurvive (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey everyone, My name is Ricky and I'm new here (obviously)

I have always been interested in martial arts for the physical, mental, and spiritual strengthening. A lot of my family practices various martial arts such as Judo, JuJutsu, Karate, tai chi, etc. I'm looking for a martial art of my own. After training with my aunt in Judo, I don't really want to do any more grapple heavy arts... I would prefer striking arts.

I've been doing some research and trying to find out which art would be best for me... I thought Shaolin Kung Fu would fit the bill because of the physical striking application combined with the similar internal arts such as tai chi, bagua, etc. 

I was looking at a gym called Chinese Shao-Lin Center of Raleigh. I was actually planning on going to a class today, but then I looked up the Grandmaster Sin Kwang The and saw some really terrible review about him and his kwoon. I don't know how to take this as I know nothing about how to choose a good school and whatnot... some of the reviews so affectionately referred to his kwoon as a McDojo...

If this place is a bust, as I have read that Shaolin-do is, in general (this is just what I have read recently, please correct me if I'm wrong, which I'm hoping I am), does anyone know another style that would suit me well? I would also prefer to not get into the Muay Thai/BJJ craze (no offense, just not for me)

Let me know if I'm missing any information.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Mar 25, 2013)

If you're interesting in striking arts and live in the Raleigh, NC area, I know an excellent instructor who is well regarded in both the Kenpo and Wing-Chun communities. PM me and I'll provide you with his information if you like.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 25, 2013)

We have a Shaolin-Do facility in our hometown.  It is popular.  I know a few people who have trained there for a few years.  While they seem happy with it, I understand your trepidation.  

I have no direct experience to lend, but I am sure there are folks on here that can.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome to MT.  Good luck in choosing your art and dojo.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah... SD is a bit of a train wreck. I've seen some SD people that were more than capable martial artists, but generally they also didn't stay within the confines of SD. I've seen more than enough to just:s475:

So no more :deadhorse... 

I'll nose about for Raleigh & see what I come up with. What's your acceptable driving radius?


----------



## mysurvive (Mar 25, 2013)

clfsean said:


> Yeah... SD is a bit of a train wreck. I've seen some SD people that were more than capable martial artists, but generally they also didn't stay within the confines of SD. I've seen more than enough to just:s475:
> 
> So no more :deadhorse...
> 
> I'll nose about for Raleigh & see what I come up with. What's your acceptable driving radius?



Raleigh, Durham, Wake Forest, (maybe a little bit of Cary). I would prefer to not have to drive more than 30 minutes or so to get to classes... Gas is expensive! lol. I got some information from celtic up there, but I want to keep scoping things out and see what I like.


----------



## Ediaan (Mar 26, 2013)

You should think of some Wing Chun / Tsun, very close range combat, few kicks etc. Very practical and quick to learn. You can even think of doing some Karate, which is definitely one of the best Japanese arts to learn.

Happy searching!


----------



## mysurvive (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm going to sit in on a wing chun class tonight


----------



## Jimfaul (May 9, 2013)

Based on what you said it sounds like a bust of a school.  I would check out some other schools in your area.  Most schools usually give you a chance to go to  a couple of classes for free.  I would take advantage of that and check out a couple different places and see what you like.  I trained in karate for about 8 years and loved it.  That might be worth checking out.


----------



## Mauthos (May 10, 2013)

Hello and welcome.  Good luck with your search.  I have a slightly biased view toward Kenpo and would advise you try it out if you have a school near you, great if your looking for a striking art.  Although, obviously I would say that.


----------



## mook jong man (May 10, 2013)

Too late , we have already have him , he is doing Wing Chun.
He has come over to the dark side.  
:s54:     Muahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## Mauthos (May 10, 2013)

I almost suggested wing chun but felt the daggers being stared into my back from my instructors way up north and didn't want to face their wrath.


----------



## Instructor (May 10, 2013)

I just want to say welcome and best of luck on finding a martial arts home.


----------



## David Lader (Sep 28, 2013)

Please consider finding a powerful and compelling martial arts instructor - do not concern yourself as much with the reputation of the organization or style... You already have a fairly clear notion of how you want to engage in your martial arts training - visit five or six classes in your area and pick a teacher...it does not have to be complicated... Once you begin, dig deep...look for the "gems" your new teacher will have for you...there will always be areas of weakness... Keep your focus on your teacher's obvious strengths and passions as a master martial artist... Be Well.


----------



## CK1980 (Nov 8, 2013)

David Lader said:


> ...look for the "gems" your new teacher will have for you...there will always be areas of weakness... Keep your focus on your teacher's obvious strengths and passions as a master martial artist...



That is very good advise...  

Also keep in mind that as you progress through your chosen style/styles of MA, that eventually you will begin "self discovery".  While the structured instruction period is not the place to demonstrate what you find out on your own, your instructor should be pleased when you reach this point and you ask his/her advise about what you think you have figured out...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes visit a few training halls and meet the instructors and then you will be in a better position to choose what is best for you in your area!


----------

